# Rum, Bourbon, Whiskey & Scotch Help me!



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

So as I have said before, I'm not that much of a straight liquor drinker. I like mixed drinks as much as the next person, but I :dribble: beer. Great microbrew stuff. However, I am finding that I am missing something when I am smoking.

I have to admit, I am an absolute n00b when it comes to sipping liquors (except for Patron Tequilla). So help me along here. I'm looking for something in the $30-$50 range that I can have a small glass with my cigars. Any suggestions?

I like strong flavorful cigars (LFD, Pepins, VSG's, Tatuajes and maduros)


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Ron,

I am a bourbon man myself and Knob Creek is a great sipping whiskey with a full flavored cigar. Sip don't gulp though, it's 100 proof but, very smooooooooooth.

Oh forgot to mention. Woodford Reserve is exceptional bourbon but, more for the experienced bourbon drinker


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

In my order of preference...

The Glenlivet 15yo French Oak Reserve
The Glenlivet 12yo 
The Macallan 15yo Fine Oak
Glenfiddich 12yo
Tutthilltown Baby Bourbon
Wild Turkey Rye 101
Wild Turkey Rare Breed
Wild Turkey 101
The Dalmore Cigar Malt


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

DOZER said:


> In my order of preference...
> 
> The Glenlivet 15yo French Oak Reserve
> The Glenlivet 12yo
> ...


ill drink to that


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I really love rum.
one of my favorites is:

just a little ice and its ready to go.
Its only about $30 from Venezuela


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

all i know is stay away from OLD CROW...goes down like crows feet :errrr:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

aCIDhEAD said:


> all i know is stay away from OLD CROW...goes down like crows feet :errrr:


i second that motion, we used to drink the crow back in my college days and sometime we would win, but most of the time the crow would kick our a$$es.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Patron Silver Tequila


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Ridgemont Reserve 1792 Small Batch ***
Eagle Rare Single Barrel ***
Blanton's ***
Buffalo Trace ***
Booker's ***

Scotch/
Bowmore Legend (if you like peat taste) 17yo (if you like a smoother drink).
Dalmore


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> I really love rum.
> one of my favorites is:
> 
> just a little ice and its ready to go.
> Its only about $30 from Venezuela


I just looked this one up. $19.99 here


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

htown said:


> Patron Silver Tequila


I am no stranger to the Patron family's delicious product.....


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I just looked this one up. $19.99 here


i think something is wrong with the link
man, thinking about this, i think i'm headed to the store at lunch to pick up some weekend supplies.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> i think something is wrong with the link
> man, thinking about this, i think i'm headed to the store at lunch to pick up some weekend supplies.


Link fixed.

That's my plan. There's a liquor store on the way home from work. Was thinking I would stop in and grab a bottle or 2


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Bushmill's 10 y.o. Irish Whiskey, or Johnny Walker 12 y.o blended Scotch, THE Glenlivit 12 y.o. Single Malt Scotch or Crown Royal Special Reserve (Canadian Whiskey)....in the designated price range.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I like more price effective Jim Beam black Crown Royal reserve,Makers Mark,


----------



## j_monies (Apr 2, 2008)

Rock the bushmills or the jameson both very smooth


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

paint said:


> I like more price effective Jim Beam black Crown Royal reserve,Makers Mark,


Im also a fan of Jim Beam Black. And Bulleit Bourbon is also very good


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> i second that motion, we used to drink the crow back in my college days and sometime we would win, but most of the time the crow would kick our a$$es.


:roflmao: exactly!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jack Daniels - Johnney Walker Black - Dalmore Cigar malt


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Gotta Drink the Buffalo Trace, has a nice burn but quite smoothe. Also you can never go wrong with a little Crown Royale to soothe the senses.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

got some of this coming straight from the source this week. it will definately be enjoyed this weekend. anyone know a good cigar to pair with a nice smooth sweet (but not too sweet) rum over ice?


----------



## bourbonsmoke (May 5, 2008)

Stay on the Kentucky road Bro! Bourbon is perfect...experiment with them. As some of the others mentioned: Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve, Blanton's and Basil Hayden! Booker is the only unfiltered bourbon out there and is off the hook! give each just a small cube of ice or a good splash of water and they open right up. Although I may need to send a real bottle of bourbon to our friend in the UK...Jim Beam Black??


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Evan Williams Single Barrel.......Excellent Bourbon from Kentucky!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Ron with Bourbon you cant go wrong with Buffalo Trace or Woodfords Reserve. As for Scotch until you get a taste for it I would sudgest Dewers or Spreyburn or try to make it to a Scotch tasteing event so you can decide what you like. With Scotch the flavor profiles verry greatly from brand to brand. With Rum the choise is easy Havana Club all the way!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Johnny Walker Gold is really smooth but goes for about $90 a bottle


----------



## MathKrishna (Sep 30, 2008)

Try Isle of Jura 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Jura_Single_Malt
Two fingers with a splash of mineral water.


----------



## MathKrishna (Sep 30, 2008)

For rum drinkers, try a Guyanese Pot Still Rum. Flavor like you've never had before. Will probably work with Sancho Panza double maduro, I think.


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Pyrat Rum XO - light, flavorful and inexpensive
Bakers small batch bourbon - very well rounded full bodied drink
Lagavulin islay scotch - Like all Islay scotches, peaty, but very smooth (a little expensive, but worth it)
Glenmorangie - for a cross between a good bourbon and a good scotch (a little expensive, but worth it)
and you've got the right tequila, that's my favorite!!


----------

